# Problems with pecking order at new stables



## suey 61 (31 August 2018)

Iv bought a lovely Section C for my granddaughter he's 4 years old and was gelded 4 months ago.The problem is ther is another horse who has been gelded not so long ago and the two of the keep fighting i know it's pecking order they are fighting over.Yesterday we got a phone call to say they had been fighting and both are injured (our pony who is 13h and the other horse which is 15/1) My granddaughters pony has a hole under his chin and the other horse has had to have his nose stapled. The lady who runs the stables has told us our pony is not allowed out in the field anymore. I feel we have been singled out here. This woman knows nothing about horses she has had them for two years we have had them on and off for 20 years i'm not saying we know everything because we don't but when she turns round and says he's been let out to soon after gelding it speaks for it's self .She also said he has no manners well we nor his prev owners have had any problem with his manners .I'm so annoyed that he has to stayin has anybody else ever had a problem like this.


----------



## Micky (31 August 2018)

Post under the tack room forum you&#8217;ll probably more response


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 August 2018)

It probably wasn't a wise idea to turn out 2 horses together that had just been gelded any decent yard owner should know that, is there not another field your pony can go into as it sounds like they need to be separated but it's not good livery practice to just say he can't go out at all?


----------



## Red-1 (1 September 2018)

I can see the YOs point TBH. If you look at it from their point of view, before your pony came her field was OK. Your pony arrives and there is trouble. So, obvious solution is to remove the pony. 


If I were the other horse's owner I would think this was the right thing. My horse had been OK in the field, one new one (newly gelded) arrives and injures my horse. 



You have to be happy in your livery yard, so I would ask what the YO proposes. Can the pony have a small alternative paddock, or a short turnout somewhere, until he is settled and everyone feels confident to try again? It would be good to have them in adjoining fields. 


How the YO handles this now wuld colour if I wanted to stay in this yard for the future.


----------



## suey 61 (1 September 2018)

Thanks for your reply my pony was gelded 4 months ago. We have been told he is not allowed out there is no other field for him to go into that means he the only time he gets to go out is in the paddock for exersize he is one his own in the stable block .The owner said she seen them fighting but left them to it it wasen't till the morning she seen the injuries if she had phoned me i would of gone and brought him in but she didn't do anything just left them to it. Anyway we have come to a desishion we are moving yards .Today we was told the stables are been painted we can put the pony on the paddock while they are being painted then he has to go rite back sorry but it's not acceptabel. I pay the same rent as everyone else i just don't think this is fare i feel like we are being singled out here so a move is defernate.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 September 2018)

suey 61 said:



			Thanks for your reply my pony was gelded 4 months ago. We have been told he is not allowed out there is no other field for him to go into that means he the only time he gets to go out is in the paddock for exersize he is one his own in the stable block .The owner said she seen them fighting but left them to it it wasen't till the morning she seen the injuries if she had phoned me i would of gone and brought him in but she didn't do anything just left them to it. Anyway we have come to a desishion we are moving yards .Today we was told the stables are been painted we can put the pony on the paddock while they are being painted then he has to go rite back sorry but it's not acceptabel. I pay the same rent as everyone else i just don't think this is fare i feel like we are being singled out here so a move is defernate.
		
Click to expand...

I think you just need to go if the yo is not going to give an alternative field for him, when you go to your next yard it might be worth mentioning that he would be better having a field to himself for a while, it can take 6 months or longer for all the stallion hormones to calm down and even then if they are cut late they can always keep some stallion tendencies.

I know because I have a gelding that was cut at 4 and he can take a very strong dislike to some horses so field friends have to be chosen very carefully. Good luck with moving


----------



## suey 61 (1 September 2018)

Thanks for your reply he is being moved as i speak he's going to a friends own yard who has dealt with stallions and geldings all her life.So she can keep an eye on him when we are not their plus there is only a small number of horses. So fingers crossed let's hope things work out this time. He's a lovely pony his previous owner who had him gelded never had any problems.Thanks anyway i will take to mind what you have said hope things settle down.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 September 2018)

suey 61 said:



			Thanks for your reply he is being moved as i speak he's going to a friends own yard who has dealt with stallions and geldings all her life.So she can keep an eye on him when we are not their plus there is only a small number of horses. So fingers crossed let's hope things work out this time. He's a lovely pony his previous owner who had him gelded never had any problems.Thanks anyway i will take to mind what you have said hope things settle down.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like the ideal home for him I am sure he will settle in fine, let me know how he gets on have a good weekend


----------



## suey 61 (1 September 2018)

Thank you will do the same to you.


----------



## suey 61 (2 September 2018)

Hi, just an update pony has settled right in everything is great now no problems he's made friends and is a happy pony so happy.


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 September 2018)

suey 61 said:



			Hi, just an update pony has settled right in everything is great now no problems he's made friends and is a happy pony so happy. 

Click to expand...

I am really glad for you both not all horses get on he probably just took a dislike to the one he was fighting with, enjoy your new yard.


----------

